# MEDIA REQUEST - Article on love abroad



## georgemedavia

Hi there Brits in Spain,

My name is George and I work for Medavia, a media agency based in Bristol.

We are working on an article about older Brits finding young love in Tenerife. Does this describe you? 

It is likely that the article will feature in The Sun and there is a high potential for a fee for whoever we feature.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. I look forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
George


----------

